# New (to me) kayak



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

So thanks to devinsdad I ended up getting another kayak. It's not a hobie, but it's mine and it'll do. I took it out about 2 miles into the gulf last weekend and had no problems, so I was sold. I have some more mods to make (I want to add a flush and a Scotty rod holder as well as a fishfinder. Today I built a bait tube and added a milk crate with a few rod holders. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

We can't all afford hobies and it's a good upper body workout until you can. Thats a good looking boat right there.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

nice set up right there looks a lot like mine, cant afford a Hobie either let me know when you are gonna take that bad boy out i'll join you if ya dont mind


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

LUNDY said:


> nice set up right there looks a lot like mine, cant afford a Hobie either let me know when you are gonna take that bad boy out i'll join you if ya dont mind


Sounds good!


----------

